# Are white guys attracted to hispanic girls ?



## SamanthaRose16 (Mar 14, 2015)

Are white guys attracted to Hispanic girls ? 
Ps: I'm not trying to start a race war or offend anyone I just simply want to know your opinions ....


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Guys are attracted to girls, period.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Not as much as Asian girls but ya.


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Bored Alien said:


> Not as much as Asian girls but ya.


Thats not entirely true, im white and am often attracted to hispanic girls more often. But I live in California so there are alot more hispanics in my area, asian girls that look decent are a bit less common.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

I always thought California was full of Asian chicks, i always hear Californian dudes saying stuff, lots of it racist about Asian chicks being really stuck up and stuff. Personally i get in moods. Right now I'm on wanting skinny cute black chicks, but attractive girls are attractive girls and they all dislike me anyway.


----------



## SamanthaRose16 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bored Alien said:


> I always thought California was full of Asian chicks, i always hear Californian dudes saying stuff, lots of it racist about Asian chicks being really stuck up and stuff. Personally i get in moods. Right now I'm on wanting skinny cute black chicks, but attractive girls are attractive girls and they all dislike me anyway.


All boys dislike me ... Attractive or not.


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Bored Alien said:


> I always thought California was full of Asian chicks, i always hear Californian dudes saying stuff, lots of it racist about Asian chicks being really stuck up and stuff. Personally i get in moods. Right now I'm on wanting skinny cute black chicks, but attractive girls are attractive girls and they all dislike me anyway.


Well California is actually full of everything, theres plenty of asian girls scattered about. I just don't often see any that look anything more than 'okay'. I do wish there were more attractive indian and arab girls around though, those are my favorite when they actually look alright.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

SamanthaRose16 said:


> All boys dislike me ... Attractive or not.


Well i meant all girls dislike me not just attractive ones.



GameOverMan said:


> Well California is actually full of everything, theres plenty of asian girls scattered about. I just don't often see any that look anything more than 'okay'. I do wish there were more attractive indian and arab girls around though, those are my favorite when they actually look alright.


We got a decent amount of Asian here in ny, lots of Hispanic followed by black and Indians Arabs a lot too. Now if only i wasn't hideous and boring and could actually get some. Any kind is good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaRose16 said:


> Are white guys attracted to Hispanic girls ?
> Ps: I'm not trying to start a race war or offend anyone I just simply want to know your opinions ....


I'm guessing your Hispanic?


----------



## SamanthaRose16 (Mar 14, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm guessing your Hispanic?


Yes, Puerto Rican to be exact


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah. I sometimes watch the Spanish channel just for the hot chicks.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

In the words of a couple of my male friends...
"Latinas are the best







"


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I've never seen it.


----------



## SamanthaRose16 (Mar 14, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I've never seen it.


Neither have I ....


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Race in itself doesn't have a significant impact on attraction to me. Body type, personality, and shared culture absolutely DO, though, and race can correlate with some differences there. If all you do is change someone's skin color, that's pretty superficial, like a tattoo.


----------



## SamanthaRose16 (Mar 14, 2015)

senkora said:


> Race in itself doesn't have a significant impact on attraction to me. Body type, personality, and shared culture absolutely DO, though, and race can correlate with some differences there.


So when you say "body type" I assume you mean skinny .... ?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Some white guys are attracted to Hispanic girls and some are not- same as any other race/ethnicity combination. You'll always find guys that are attracted to "such and such" race/ethnicity and you'll always find guys that aren't. Same goes for women.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not white but I'm attracted to every kind of race especially Hispanic women.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

The package's shape is more relevant than its color.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Taco flavored kisses


----------



## SamanthaRose16 (Mar 14, 2015)

Steiner of Thule said:


> Taco flavored kisses


Not all Hispanics are about tacos lol that's just mainly mexicans


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

SamanthaRose16 said:


> So when you say "body type" I assume you mean skinny .... ?


I like a tall, thin body type personally. I come from a family with this body type so it is what my perceptions of beauty were calibrated to. It's not everything and I personally think it's unfortunate. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## SamanthaRose16 (Mar 14, 2015)

senkora said:


> I like a tall, thin body type personally. I come from a family with this body type so it is what my perceptions of beauty were calibrated to. It's not everything and I personally think it's unfortunate. I'll leave it at that.


I respect your opinion


----------



## Jos1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Everyone is different, but generally it doesn't matter what race someone is. I appreciate the beauty in all nationalities.

As someone else said, guys are attracted to girls, full stop.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I dated a hispanic chick. She had hairy nipples and butt. I had found an equal.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

love that skin tone


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, they can be really attractive.

One of the characters on the show Brooklyn nine-nine, Amy Santiago is insanely hot IMO.










Melissa Fumero. It says her parents are both Cuban.


----------



## Great Lord Master (Feb 7, 2015)

Any gal that celebrates the dead is A-Okay in my book


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

All human beings are unique individuals. Bearing that in mind as a critical assumption, there are some Latinas and some "white guys" who will find each other the joint. I dated two but banged another dozen. There was a girl on my job who I think still ranks one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen IRL. She would tease me knowing I was living with a girl--saying things like "I haven't been going out much lately. I guess I have no one to take me out". The pain of not being able to ask her out right then and there because I was faithful and didn't want office gossip to get back to my home girl was excruciating. She was giving me the green light bu I was conflicted. I would have been proud to be seen anywhere with this chick and at one party we both attened without dates, no one else had shown up yet and the hosts asked us to hang out while they went to the store. I slow danced with her and her scent, beauty and touch were a dream. Her only flaw was that she smoked--and I won't have that in a woman.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I find them attractive and i am white


----------



## Unit731 (Mar 6, 2015)

Spanish girls are hot .


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I have personally always been attracted to hispanic women and I'm pretty much completely white, so yeah.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never traditionally been that into Hispanic women...but I gotta say, when I visited Puerto Rico last month I have never seen more beautiful girls in my life. It's like they're on a whole different level.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

It varies greatly I've found. Hispanic women when ugly can be about the ugliest there are but hot ones are probably the most beautiful women there are, well at least competing with other brown women like Indians.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned there is no ''hispanic race''. Hispanics are assimilated to white(caucasian). So yes, white guys are usually the most attracted to white women. Makes sense.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

most prefer white girls, hispanic is just an ethnicity, not a race, hispanics look like other races because they were created from different races, Puerto Rican and Colombian girls are good, all of them are good to me except mexicans

I like this puerto rican


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> As far as I'm concerned there is no ''hispanic race''. Hispanics are assimilated to white(caucasian). So yes, white guys are usually the most attracted to white women. Makes sense.


No. Maybe you're thinking of European Hispanics, who are white. What Hispanic refers to though is a cultural thing and can be white rarely but mostly is native American or African and combinations in various degrees between the 3. There's a great range of looks.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Bored Alien said:


> No. Maybe you're thinking of European Hispanics, who are white. What Hispanic refers to though is a cultural thing and can be white rarely but mostly is native American or African and combinations in various degrees between the 3. There's a great range of looks.


No. We are taught there are only 3 races in this world: 
* white/caucasian/europoid;
* yellow/asian/*********;
* black/african/*******.

Then there are those that are the result of the combination between 2 of these races. Those are not considered to be a different race.

Indians, for example, are considered to be part of the white race despite having a darker colour.

''Hispanics'' sounds more like a sub-race of the white race or an ethnic group. They are not a distinct race.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

From what i recall that's like the really really old school view of it. But anyway that doesn't change that Hispanics are a combination of all 3 as a whole, with certain ethnicities representing more of one or two versus the other/others. No one said they were a distinct race. They're a cultural group.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

sad vlad said:


> No. We are taught there are only 3 races in this world:
> * white/caucasian/europoid;
> * yellow/asian/*********;
> * black/african/*******.
> ...


If there are only 3 races then American Indians are considered asian, not white...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Depends.. A lot of them are cute but short and imo they don't age very well.. I'm 6'5 so I tend to pass unless they're taller than usual.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> If there are only 3 races then American Indians are considered asian, not white...


Yes, cause they have asian roots.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

SamanthaRose16 said:


> Not all Hispanics are about tacos lol that's just mainly mexicans


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Hispanic girls are second to Asian girls. Asians are just soooo sexy!!!


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Speaking as a white dude, I can't help but feel attracted to Latinas and Hispanic women. Their skin color gives an exotic vibe to them. Perhaps it's because I have been around Latinas and Hispanic women frequently throughout my life, so other folks who have been around them frequently would be more likely to be attracted to them. This goes for any other person's tastes involving any other type of race, exposure brings comfort and gradual feelings of affection.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Of course. I think they're cute. I also think a lot of guys prefer them since for the most part, they tend to be more traditional.

They also got dat booty too


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm part white, black, native american, hispanic, and mayan. And I prefer white girls, but in the end, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

It's true they don't age very well. But, dat hispanic a**, it's tempting.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Extremely..and this is coming from a black guy.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

M0rbid said:


> It's true they don't age very well. But, dat hispanic a**, it's tempting.


It is tempting...but black girls are the main ones with a**


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Speaking strictly in terms of looks, I tend to prefer hispanic or white women. If they are hispanic it's even better if there's a bit of african mixed in - often means a curvy body with a big butt, big boobs and a pretty face according to me.

If they are white I like them curvy and really pale. Nordic women are often very attractive.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

About ten percent of the population where I live is Hispanic. The proportion of attractive women to unattractive women is about the same as any other ethnicity.


----------



## pacasio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have seen many white guys with hispanic/latin women. I am from Mexican descent and I prefer white girls but very rarely do white girls go for Hispanics much less Mexicans.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm hispanic and white. Most guys I encountered were strictly into white girls (think Nordic) and never really gave me the time of day. Then again neither did the hispanic boys. Occasionally I would encounter people who had fetish for a particular race of biracial mixture. I often found myself turned off hearing them go on about how attractive a certain mixture is or a particular race. i.e. "Oh, that's such a good mix!!" or "I want my children to have that mix" or the more offensive: "I'm only interested in Asian women for their fine, silky hair and also because they are passive and submissive." I still find myself very turned off when I hear or see people do this.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> imo they don't age very well..





M0rbid said:


> It's true they don't age very well.


Why do you think that is? And who does age well, in your opinion?


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Why do you think that is? And who does age well, in your opinion?


Because they don't? I can't really think of any I've ever seen older than early 20s that weren't already all wrinkly. Blacks can actually age very well I've seen.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Bored Alien said:


> Because they don't? I can't really think of any I've ever seen older than early 20s that weren't already all wrinkly. Blacks can actually age very well I've seen.


Ah, well, I've seen some Latin/Hispanic women that are 25+ and they still look great. It all just depends on the individual's genes and how well they take care of themselves.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

yeah! There are attractive women from every race to me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

In uni, I haven't seen it. But, I attended high school with a couple of Hispanic (Mexican) girls who tended to mostly date white guys and they also had a lot of White friends. I don't live in a pre-dominantly Hispanic area though by the way.


----------

